# Vernünftiges Freeware Tool zum Schneiden und zusammenfügen von MP4 Videos



## Weedburner (27. Januar 2014)

*Vernünftiges Freeware Tool zum Schneiden und zusammenfügen von MP4 Videos*

Hallo,
Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie schwierig es ist ein vernünftiges Programm zum Schneiden von Videos,und zum zusammenfügen von mehreren Video-Dateien zu einem Film zu finden.Das ist ja wirklich nicht viel verlangt.
Ich hab haufenweise Sachen ausprobiert,hab zb die Hitlisten von Seiten wie Chip nach den besten Videobearbeitungsprogrammen durchsucht aber nichts funktioniert vernünftig.
Windows Movie Maker zb ruiniert die Qualität jedesmal total.Ich habe die Ausgabequalität auf genau den gleichen Wert wie Eingabequalität,das Programm soll weder Konvertieren noch Komprimieren.Aber trotzdem ist die Qualität total ruiniert.

Andere Tools wie "Kates Video Toolkit" erkennen nie die korrekte Dauer meiner Datei,jedesmal fehler meldung "Duration cant be identified" oder sowas.Ich hab noch kein Programm gefunden,was Freeware ist und diese einfachen 2 Aufgaben beherscht.
1. Aus langen Filmen bestimmte Szenen rausschneiden und entfernen  2.Mehrere Kleine Videos zu einem großen zusammenfügen.

Das Programm soll weder an Auflösung noch an Format oder Bitrate irgendwas ändern.

Kennt jemand ein geeignetes Tool? Es muss mit MP4 umgehen können.


----------



## tapferertoaser (28. Januar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich ? bes*lad_dir*tell dir Sony Vegas und ka*crack*uf  dir nen Key dafür.  
Comprende ?


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Januar 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ? bes*lad_dir*tell dir Sony Vegas und ka*crack*uf  dir nen Key dafür.
> Comprende ?


 
Soll er sich vielleicht auch noch ein Auto klauen? Ehrlich, so einen Müll liest man hier selten!

Wer eine Software benutzen will, der soll auch dafür zahlen. Wenn sie zu teuer ist: Es gibt immer günstige Alternativen. Den Preis legt der Verkäufer fest und nicht der Käufer!


----------



## tapferertoaser (28. Januar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Soll er sich vielleicht auch noch ein Auto klauen? Ehrlich, so einen Müll liest man hier selten!
> 
> Wer eine Software benutzen will, der soll auch dafür zahlen. Wenn sie zu teuer ist: Es gibt immer günstige Alternativen. Den Preis legt der Verkäufer fest und nicht der Käufer!


 
Also für das was die Software kostet kriegt man nen Auto, aber was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun, als hättest du nie was gecrackt. Das kannst du zwar behaupten aber stimmern würde es eh nicht


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Januar 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Also für das was die Software kostet kriegt man nen Auto, aber was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun, als hättest du nie was gecrackt. Das kannst du zwar behaupten aber stimmern würde es eh nicht


 
Dann kostet die Software eben soviel wie ein Auto. Wie ich schon schrieb: Den Preis legt der Anbieter fest und wenn der einem nicht gefällt, dann kauft man's halt nicht. Ich klaue mir ja auch keinen Porsche, nur weil ich der Meinung bin, dass 100.000 Euro zuviel für ein Auto sind.

Woher du die Behauptung nimmst, ich würde lügen, wenn ich sage, ich cracke meine Software nicht, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Ich kaufe mir für gewöhnlich die Sachen, die ich brauche/haben will, anstatt sie zu klauen.


----------



## tapferertoaser (28. Januar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dann kostet die Software eben soviel wie ein Auto. Wie ich schon schrieb: Den Preis legt der Anbieter fest und wenn der einem nicht gefällt, dann kauft man's halt nicht. Ich klaue mir ja auch keinen Porsche, nur weil ich der Meinung bin, dass 100.000 Euro zuviel für ein Auto sind.
> 
> Woher du die Behauptung nimmst, ich würde lügen, wenn ich sage, ich cracke meine Software nicht, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Ich kaufe mir für gewöhnlich die Sachen, die ich brauche/haben will, anstatt sie zu klauen.



Am witzigsten ist ja noch das du denkst das währe klauen. ^^ Denkst du ein Windows, Mac oder wie sie alle heißen hätte sich irgendwie verbreitet wenn es nie einer "geklaut" hätte. Glaubst Musiker währen dann bekannt, Spiele beliebt oder Software angesehen ? Ohne dieses "klauen" würde die PC Technik nie so existieren wie sie heute funktioniert. Und außerdem Leute die "klauen" sind Leute die für diese Sache ohnehin schon mehr Geld als andere ausgeben, klar hab ich ein paar gecrackte Spiele, aber ich hab auch locker 90 Games bei Steam und wer weiß wie viele im Schrank stehen. Dann Programme wie Office 2013 professional Plus, hab ich auch ormal bezahlt (Ok über die Firma etwas billiger gekriegt) aber trotzdem alles bezahlt und und und ich könnte weiter machen, hab aber einfach nicht so viel langeweile.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Januar 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Am witzigsten ist ja noch das du denkst das währe klauen. ^^ Denkst du ein Windows, Mac oder wie sie alle heißen hätte sich irgendwie verbreitet wenn es nie einer "geklaut" hätte. Glaubst Musiker währen dann bekannt, Spiele beliebt oder Software angesehen ? Ohne dieses "klauen" würde die PC Technik nie so existieren wie sie heute funktioniert. Und außerdem Leute die "klauen" sind Leute die für diese Sache ohnehin schon mehr Geld als andere ausgeben, klar hab ich ein paar gecrackte Spiele, aber ich hab auch locker 90 Games bei Steam und wer weiß wie viele im Schrank stehen. Dann Programme wie Office 2013 professional Plus, hab ich auch ormal bezahlt (Ok über die Firma etwas billiger gekriegt) aber trotzdem alles bezahlt und und und ich könnte weiter machen, hab aber einfach nicht so viel langeweile.


 
Ach, das wird jetzt langsam langweilig. Scheinbar verstehst du nicht (oder willst es nicht verstehen), dass die Produktion von hochwertiger Software viel Zeit und Geld kostet und dass diese Leute nicht umsonst arbeiten. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass die Leute, die das Produkt legal für Geld kaufen, deine gecrackte Version mitfinanzieren?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Januar 2014)

Erstens ist es recht leichtsinnig im Internet zuzugeben, dass man irgendeine Art der Kriminalität begeht, zweitens ist die Situation doch klar. Wer crackt macht sich strafbar und schadet damit seinen Mitmenschen. Und dass es auch -angeblich- positive Seiten hat, rechtfertigt nicht die Tat an sich. Ich würde vorschlagen, wir kehren zum Problem zurück und versuchen dem TE zu helfen.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Januar 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ...Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass die Leute, die das Produkt legal für Geld kaufen, deine gecrackte Version mitfinanzieren?


Die Aussage trifft nur auf diejenigen zu welche die Software dann auch tatsächlich gekauft hätten, wenn es keine Raubkopie gäbe. Ich z. B. kaufe mir keine Software mit bestimmtem DRM und ich besorge sie mir auch nicht illegal.

Die Leute die sich die Software in dieser Zeit gekauft hatten, haben dadurch dass ich keine Raubkopien nutze, nicht einen Cent weniger gezahlt als wenn ich es doch getan hätte. 

An den TE, vielleicht dieses Programm, habe es aber selbst nicht getestet und weiß nicht ob MP4 unterstützt wird:
Kostenlose software: Videokonverter, iPod Konverter, MP4 konverter


----------



## Loosa (29. Januar 2014)

Ein vielversprechendes, kostenloses Schnittprogramm wäre Lightworks. Damit wurden auch schon manche Kinofilme geschnitten. Das soll(te) zwar mal Open Source werden, aber da hat sich seit ein paar Jahren irgendwie nichts mehr getan. Und anscheinend ist die offizielle Website gerade(?) offline. Aber du kannst die Free Version auch woanders legal herunterladen (z.B. hier: Lightworks - Download )

Die kostenlose Version ist eingeschränkt, es fehlen zum Beispiel viele professionelle Codecs die man sich für $50 freischalten kann (musst also gucken ob dein MP4 damit geht). Was ich davon gesehen habe sah ganz gut aus, hat aber wohl eine recht steile Lernkuve - ist halt ein Profiprogramm. Aber wenn Du etwas professionelles + kostenloses suchst ist es sicher einen Versuch wert.


Ansonsten ist Da Vinci Resolve in der Grundversion mittlerweile auch kostenlos (Pro kostet $1.000, mit Hardware $30.000). Aber ich weiß nicht ob man damit überhaupt schneiden kann. Es ist eigentlich ein Werkzeug zur Farbkorrektur. Aber wenn Du Clips hintereinanderhängen kannst... *schulterzuck*  du kriegst jedenfalls tolle Farben damit raus. 

Ich hab allerdings mit beiden nicht viel rumprobiert, da ich beruflich Software von Adobe und Avid benutze.


----------



## Loosa (29. Januar 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Also für das was die Software kostet kriegt man nen Auto


 
Autos sind aber mittlerweile echt billig geworden...
Was für eine unsinnige Diskussion zu dem Thema, vor allem auch im falschen Forum.

Es gibt _jede Menge_ kostenloser Tools die dann eben in Funktionsumfang, Komfort oder Qualität eingeschränkt sind. Man muss sich halt die Arbeit machen auszuprobieren (Wikipedia - List of video editing software in den Bereichen Open Source, Free, und Freemium). Oder eben zu Fragen, wie es der Threadersteller gemacht hat.

Wer etwas mehr Komfort will muss nichtmal wirklich tief in die Tasche greifen: Sony Movie Studio kostet $50, Pinnacle Studio €60, TMPGEnc Video Mastering $100, ... Final Cut ist mit $300 immer noch einigermaßen günstig und selbst Vegas geht schon bei $400 los. Vom Anfänger bis zum ambitionierten Hobbyfilmer gibt es wirklich für jeden Geldbeutel eine Lösung und _keinen_ Grund warum man irgendeine Pro Version für $1000+ hernehmen muss wenn man sie nicht auch bezahlen will. Keinen einzigen.
Speziell die letzten Jahre sind die Preise nun wirklich in den Keller gerasselt.


Vielleicht wird Software nicht zwingend günstiger wenn keiner raubkopiert. Aber sehr wahrscheinlich wäre das Programm mit dem ich über 10 Jahre sehr zufrieden arbeitete nicht einfach begraben worden wenn es nur ein paar mehr Leute auch tatsächlich gekauft hätten.


----------



## Loosa (30. Januar 2014)

Weedburner schrieb:


> Windows Movie Maker zb ruiniert die Qualität jedesmal total.*Ich habe die Ausgabequalität auf genau den gleichen Wert wie Eingabequalität*,das Programm soll weder Konvertieren noch Komprimieren.Aber trotzdem ist die Qualität total ruiniert.


 
Wenn du nicht gerade mit unkomprimiertem Material arbeitest gibt es fast keinen Codec mit dem Du schneiden kannst, ohne dass am Ende wieder verlustbehaftet neu konvertiert werden muss. Ich glaube bei Mpeg2 geht das mit starken Einschränkungen, bei MP4 aber eher nicht. Manche Programme machen es besser als andere, aber die Ausgabequalität wird immer schlechter sein als das was reinging.
Da hilft Ausgabequalität = Eingabequalität auch nichts. Im Gegenteil, wenn der Input schon nur so lala war dann wird es am Ende nochmal deutlich schlechter.

Hast du mal probiert bei dem Windows Movie Maker eine (viel) höhere Ausgabequalität einzustellen? Damit meine ich nicht die Auflösung, die sollte gleich oder kleiner bleiben, aber zum Beispiel die Datenrate oder eine andere Codec-Einstellung. Der Film wird dann trotzdem schlechter sein als das Ausgangsmaterial aber vielleicht bleibt es ja erträglich.

Nur eine Anmerkung am Rande.


----------



## tapferertoaser (30. Januar 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein vielversprechendes, kostenloses Schnittprogramm wäre Lightworks. Damit wurden auch schon manche Kinofilme geschnitten. Das soll(te) zwar mal Open Source werden, aber da hat sich seit ein paar Jahren irgendwie nichts mehr getan. Und anscheinend ist die offizielle Website gerade(?) offline. Aber du kannst die Free Version auch woanders legal herunterladen (z.B. hier: Lightworks - Download )
> 
> Die kostenlose Version ist eingeschränkt, es fehlen zum Beispiel viele professionelle Codecs die man sich für $50 freischalten kann (musst also gucken ob dein MP4 damit geht). Was ich davon gesehen habe sah ganz gut aus, hat aber wohl eine recht steile Lernkuve - ist halt ein Profiprogramm. Aber wenn Du etwas professionelles + kostenloses suchst ist es sicher einen Versuch wert.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube jemand der hier Softonic Links verbreitet braucht sich nicht über gecrackte Software aufzuregen, dmit bist du Virenschleuder keinen deut besser.


----------



## Loosa (30. Januar 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Ich glaube jemand der hier Softonic Links verbreitet braucht sich nicht über gecrackte Software aufzuregen, dmit bist du Virenschleuder keinen deut besser.


 Wow, wirklich eine beeindruckende Replik.

Ich kannte Softonics nicht, habe nur geschaut, dass es keine Warez-Seite ist. Ich glaube aber Du weißt nicht wirklich was ein Virus ist, oder? Man kann es dort übrigens auch direkt und ohne Softonics-Toolbar herunterladen. Außerdem ist die Entwicklerseite von Lightworks wieder online.
Nachdem ich schon länger nichts mehr von denen hörte hatte ich befürchtet das war gestern mehr als nur Wartung.


/edit: sehe gerade, dass Lightworks free nur MPEG-4 ausgeben kann. Das würde soweit ja immerhin passen. Allerdings ist die Auflösung auf 720p beschränkt was ich etwas ärgerlicher finde.


----------



## Batze (30. Januar 2014)

Versuch mal 

Virtual DuB
Benutze ich schon seit über 10 Jahren.
Kannst super mit schneiden und auch Filme zusammenfügen.
Ist erstmal ein wenig verwirrend das Tool, aber wenn man sich mal mit eingearbeitet hat kommt man gut mit zurecht.
Ein echter alles Könner, und das bei nur 2MB Datei Größe.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Januar 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Autos sind aber mittlerweile echt billig geworden...
> Was für eine unsinnige Diskussion zu dem Thema, vor allem auch im falschen Forum.


Wenn es unsinnig ist, wieso beteiligst du dich daran?


> Vielleicht wird Software nicht zwingend günstiger wenn keiner raubkopiert. Aber sehr wahrscheinlich wäre das Programm mit dem ich über 10 Jahre sehr zufrieden arbeitete nicht einfach begraben worden wenn es nur ein paar mehr Leute auch tatsächlich gekauft hätten.


Es müsste meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Aufwand betrieben werden, dass vor allem diejenigen mit einer Strafe rechnen müssen, die Raubkopien "anbieten".

Das man z. B. eine Möglichkeit findet, um jede einzelne verkaufte Software dem jeweiligen Käufers zuordnen zu können. So etwas würde ich auch akzeptieren, wenn die Identifikation beim Kauf dazu dienen würde und nicht um über meine E-Mailadresse mit Werbemails zugebombt zu werden.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Januar 2014)

VirtualDub kann ich auch empfehlen. Ein sehr einfaches Programm, aber zum Schneiden und neu codieren reicht es aus. Allerdings hat das Programm mit einigen Videocodecs Probleme, weswegen ich nebenher auch noch Avidemux benutze. Beides einfache, aber dafür auch leicht bedienbare Programme. Das eine beherrscht ein paar Sachen, die das andere nicht kann und umgekehrt.

Avidemux - Main Page


----------



## Weedburner (1. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten aber ich möchte echt kein Geld ausgeben,die anforderungen die ich an das Programm stelle sind so gering (2 funktionen..) da muss es Freeware für geben 

Ich nehme in 1024x1280 Auflösung auf mit einer Bitrate von 4000/ Seckunde.Bei Youtube gibt das dann 720 P HD Qualität
Wenn ich das gleiche Video mit Windows Movie Maker bearbeite und entweder auf eingabe=ausgabe stelle,oder manuel die gleichen Werte einstelle wie oben gennant,wird das Video total unscharf und bei Youtube bleibt die Qualität manchmal 240 manchmal 320 p Qualität.
Ausserdem dauert es 3 Jahre bis überhaupt die Videos eingelesen sind bevor die Bearbeitung anfängt

Mit Avidemux hatte ich gleiche Erfahrungen.
Andere Programme die zwar vorgeben Free zu sein,enthalten nur Codec für Avi,alles andere muss gekauft werden.
Wieder andere "Freeware" Tools lassen nur die Bearbeitung von 5 Minuten Video zu,oder sie Funktionieren nur 14 Tage.

Ich hätte vieleicht noch erwähnen sollen das die Dateien mit denen ich Arbeite in der Regel größer als 1 GB pro File sind,anscheined spielt das auch eine Rolle,es ist aber immer Mp4
Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Leute die "Lets Plays" machen,ohne HD Qualität braucht man ein Video gar nicht mehr posten bei der Konkurenz ,daher muss ich min 720p Ausgabe-Qualität ereichen.


Ich werde mal Virtual Dub ausprobieren.Mal schauen wie weit ich damit komme


----------



## Loosa (3. Februar 2014)

Hmm, 1280x1024 wäre ein Format mit 5:4 Seitenverhältnis. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie Youtube damit umgeht. Akzeptieren und zeigen die dann wirklich diese Auflösung oder skalieren die es um? Für echtes 720p sollte es 1280x720 Pixel haben.

Vielleicht ist Windows Movie Maker ja wirklich miserabel, ansonsten klingt "total unscharf" etwas ungewöhnlich. Das passiert eher wenn die Auflösung geändert/vergrößert wird. Kann man bei dem Programm auch ein Projektformat angeben? Also die Auflösung in der es beim Schnitt arbeitet? Vielleicht ist die ja zu klein. Dann würde zwar 1280x1024 reingehen, es aber intern in geringerer Auflösung verarbeitet um dann bei der Ausgabe wieder hochskaliert zu werden. Das würde die Unschärfe erklären.
Egal mit welchem Programm du arbeitest, pass auf dass Eingabe, Projekt und Ausgabe die gleiche Auflösung haben.

Zur Datenrate: 4 MBit/Sekunde (beziehungsweise 4000 Bit/Sek.) ist als Ausgabeformat schon ok, aber zum Weiterbearbeiten nur bedingt geeignet. Kannst du das mit höherer Datenrate aufnehmen? Vielleicht hilft das schon. So oder so könntest du aber mal probieren die Datenrate bei der Ausgabe hochzudrehen damit sich der Qualitätsverlust beim Wandeln in Grenzen hält.
Ganz egal was du erstellst, nach dem Upload wird das Video bei Youtube dann nochmal konvertiert - dadurch entsteht also noch ein 3. Mal Verlust.

Bei Youtube-Uploads werden für höchste Qualität in 1080p bis zu 50 MBit empfohlen, aber das finde ich übertrieben. Auch wegen der Upload-Zeiten nehme ich da normalerweise 20 MBit, die Qualitätsunterschiede sind da eher mess- denn sehbar. Bei 720p dürften 8-10 MBit locker ausreichen.

Wenn dich das Kodieren für Youtube genauer interessiert gibt es hier einen ausführlichen (englischen) Ratgeber:
Encoding for YouTube: How to Get the Best Results - Streaming Media Magazine


----------



## Batze (11. Februar 2014)

Weedburner schrieb:


> Ich werde mal Virtual Dub ausprobieren.Mal schauen wie weit ich damit komme



Wenn du Fragen dazu hast, einfach melden. Man könnte sich z.B. im TS treffen damit man die Grundfunktionen, die wirklich einfach sind, besser erklärt bekommt.

Wegen der Qualität, schau mal hier. Aufnahme habe ich mit Fraps gemacht und geschnitten mit VDuB.


----------



## Lunica (11. Februar 2014)

Weedburner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie schwierig es ist ein vernünftiges Programm zum Schneiden von Videos,und zum zusammenfügen von mehreren Video-Dateien zu einem Film zu finden.Das ist ja wirklich nicht viel verlangt.


 
Gratis gibt es keine Software mit der man weit kommt.

Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 + Premiere Elements 11 Mac/Win Student & Teacher



> Wenn du nicht gerade mit unkomprimiertem Material arbeitest gibt es fast keinen Codec mit dem Du schneiden kannst, ohne dass am Ende wieder verlustbehaftet neu konvertiert werden muss.



Sehr eingeschränkt geht das mit Avidemux. Aber da kann man wirklich NUR schneiden.

Avidemux - Downloads

.


----------



## ResBeat (24. September 2014)

Welchen MovieMaker nutzt du bitte, dass sich die Qualität mindert?! Also auf Windows 8 hatte ich damit noch nie Probleme. Ansonsten nimm doch Camtasia, davon gibt es auf chip.de bestimmt eine Demo-Version - da gibt es auch mehr Render-Möglichkeiten! Und wenn man Lightworks, VirtualDub & Co. gerade mal nicht auf dem Rechner hat, gibt es immer noch Browser-Basierte Videoschnittprogramme wie clipgenerator.com, ist auch umsonst. @Loosa: Danke für den Tipp bezüglich dem Kodieren für YouTuber, auch für mich interessant


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> [...]
> Comprende ?


Nein.

Für die Aufforderung zum Raubkopieren wurdest du verwarnt. Nocheinmal, und dein Account legt eine Zwangspause ein.

Was jeder in seinen vier Wänden macht, geht mich bzw. uns hier nichts an. Aber dann bitte schön nicht an die große Glocke hängen.


----------



## Loosa (24. September 2014)

ResBeat schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp bezüglich dem Kodieren für YouTuber, auch für mich interessant



Freut mich, dass mein Beitrag doch noch für jemand von Nutzen war.


----------

